# Grinding Nails



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I said awhile back that I'd make a video on how to grind your dogs nails, so over the last month I've not touched Precious's nails (and it's killing me!) so I could make you guys this little how to video. I hope it helps some of you out! If not, I tried! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dxFZOHAo70

I'm open to answer any questions anyone has.


----------



## marywillow (Feb 7, 2010)

Great video. I love the dremel, my dogs tolerate so much better than clipping.

Mary


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great video, very helpful! And Precious is super cute and very accepting of having her nails done. I love how at the beginning when you said her name she cocked her head like "what?"


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Great video, very helpful! And Precious is super cute and very accepting of having her nails done. I love how at the beginning when you said her name she cocked her head like "what?"


Lol I love it when she does that, good thing I didn't say 'walk' or 'ride,' she would've gone nuts.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I added some notes into the video explaining some key points better.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

First of all, thanks for putting this up - as easy as this is for some, it's not for many others. For me it's a fear thing, or it was and I am getting better But this video, I am impressed! Also the little pop up bubbles too, good job girl...

I will show my BF when he gets home to see just how far back you went, I think all our dogs are a little too long. Thanks again!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Olie! ^^ It's a lot about confidence too! When I was learning to do nails I wasn't very confident about it at all, but I trust myself, and my dog trusts me, so it's a work in progress for anyone that wants to do it. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

YOU ARE AN ANGEL !!!!!!!

Thanks so much for the demo :first: !!!!!

Your pup is really sooo sweet and patient :lollypop:


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

does anyone else find their dog is ok with back nails, but not front nails? Rogan seems way more sensitive about his front paws and is constantly pulling away from me! but his back paws, he just lets me do... I do the peanut butter on plate trick and that does help a lot!! Thanks to whom ever made that suggestion!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Great Video!!! I think I'm gonna have my bather watch it. 

When I was in grooming school the instructor got the dremel caught in the dogs hair while he was showing me how to use it. It scared me to death. That poor dog. I was scared to use one for awhile after that. But you can't get the nails that pretty and short any other way.

Now you can order that guard by itself from Pedipaws. It fits some models of dremels so you don't have to by the whole thing. I think I paid $20, and it came with refill sanders. No more worries about hair getting caught and or if the dog bites at it they don't get their mouth hurt. I love it. Great for dogs that don't like it and struggle!!! Now everybody get their nails ground.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

*heather* said:


> does anyone else find their dog is ok with back nails, but not front nails? Rogan seems way more sensitive about his front paws and is constantly pulling away from me! but his back paws, he just lets me do... I do the peanut butter on plate trick and that does help a lot!! Thanks to whom ever made that suggestion!


This is actually pretty common, not only with the nails, but with a full grooming too. Most dogs don't mind if you clip their back legs, but when you go to do their front legs/feet/nails they'll let you know how much they really don't appreciate grooming..

Rogan's still young, right? An important thing when trying to get him okay with doing his front nails is to make sure you don't cut a quick. If I did it on my dog it wouldn't be a big deal, she probably wouldn't even notice, but with a dog that's already unsure about it, you could really take many steps back.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Reesmom said:


> Great Video!!! I think I'm gonna have my bather watch it.
> 
> When I was in grooming school the instructor got the dremel caught in the dogs hair while he was showing me how to use it. It scared me to death. That poor dog. I was scared to use one for awhile after that. But you can't get the nails that pretty and short any other way.
> 
> Now you can order that guard by itself from Pedipaws. It fits some models of dremels so you don't have to by the whole thing. I think I paid $20, and it came with refill sanders. No more worries about hair getting caught and or if the dog bites at it they don't get their mouth hurt. I love it. Great for dogs that don't like it and struggle!!! Now everybody get their nails ground.


Also, if you don't have a guard most dremels, like mine, have a button near the top where if you press it it'll stop all movement to the dremel immediately (it's actually more like a brake.) I've never had to use it for catching hair, just for stopping the dremel in case the dog is trying to bite it.. now THAT would be a nightmare! x_x I can't even imagine a tongue getting caught in it.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry...the image of a tongue getting wrapped around the dremel has had me giggling for 10 minutes! I really don't think that could happen but it isn't that difficult for hair to get caught. It happened to me and Hoot one day and the dremel just stopped. He was a little nervous the next time but we got through it ok and now he's not bothered at all.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> This is actually pretty common, not only with the nails, but with a full grooming too. Most dogs don't mind if you clip their back legs, but when you go to do their front legs/feet/nails they'll let you know how much they really don't appreciate grooming..
> 
> Rogan's still young, right? An important thing when trying to get him okay with doing his front nails is to make sure you don't cut a quick. If I did it on my dog it wouldn't be a big deal, she probably wouldn't even notice, but with a dog that's already unsure about it, you could really take many steps back.


Yes, Rogan's only 7 1/2 months old... it's so hard to know where his quick is, since his nails are black ... but I don't think I've ever nicked it, I've always dremeled (sp?) his nails, the only one that's ever clipped his nails is the vet for his puppy check up ... maybe she freaked him out! Lol 
I will just keep doing it and hope he gets better...

As for getting hair caught in the dremel, I find my tool slows down almost completely, like a safety or something, when his hair gets caught (it's happened twice), he doesn't seem to care at all, and basically it just pulls a bit of hair out and stops working, and makes a loud noise! But I don't find it's that big of a problem. 

Thanks for the suggestions and for making the video Fluffy!! your dog is adorable and SO good!! She must have a good mommy!~!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Also, if you don't have a guard most dremels, like mine, have a button near the top where if you press it it'll stop all movement to the dremel immediately (it's actually more like a brake.) I've never had to use it for catching hair, just for stopping the dremel in case the dog is trying to bite it.. now THAT would be a nightmare! x_x I can't even imagine a tongue getting caught in it.


I don't know if the tongue would, but teeth on the sander make my skin crawl when they bite it. With the guard it takes all the worry away. Some how the guard takes all that slipping and bumping away. I don't know how it does it. 

My instructor must have had it turned up too high. It wasn't just a few hairs that it pulled out of that dog. Anyway, it makes me feel better to not have to worry about.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never seen or heard of a tongue getting stuck either, but it's just a bad imagine of mine that I wont ever let happen regardless! lol I've heard of dogs licking clippers and getting their tongues nicked, so that's what gave me the dremel idea. x_x And I can imagine teeth on the grinder would sound terrible, Rees! I bet that doesn't feel good to the dog either, rofl.

Yeah, hair getting caught isn't a big deal.. I just don't want my own hair to get caught either! ^^ The other groomers at my work would laugh until they cried if that happened to me (so would I.. hehe.)

Also, thanks so much for the nice comments guys! I'm glad I could (hopefully) help some of you out!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Great video! If getting a 2 speed cordless dremel, would you recommend the 6,500-13,00 or 10,000-20,000? Is the multi-speed needed instead?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I ahve the same one I think it's a 2 speed cordless. I think we paid $20 at Walmart.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I would always suggest a multi speed if you're starting out, the slower speed setting is less noisey and is easier for your and your dog to get used to.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

*heather* said:


> does anyone else find their dog is ok with back nails, but not front nails? Rogan seems way more sensitive about his front paws and is constantly pulling away from me! but his back paws, he just lets me do... I do the peanut butter on plate trick and that does help a lot!! Thanks to whom ever made that suggestion!


Bindi is the same way. Sam doesn't care what you do to him, Lucy isn't phased by it either, Elsa has always been ticklish and will kick be with her back legs but not to bad on the front.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thread Resurrection!! 

Sorry, I wanted to send this to my friend today and thought it was a great training piece I am bumping it


----------

